# Kodi's Pre-Novice Run at Springfield



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

So proud of my little guy. Just back from Springfield, where we finished our Pre-Novice title with a 191 and second place in a class of 11. I wasn't sure what to expect, because Springfield (Eastern States Exposition Center) is a huge, noisy, busy venue. But although he was a bit distracted during warm-up, he was bright, up, and all business once we got into the ring. In fact, his biggest mistake was slamming me at the end of the recall&#8230; and I'll take over exuberance over a shut down, worried dog any day!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Great job, Karen. I loved watching Kodi in obedience. I think it's the first video we've seen of him in this class. He was so cute sitting there watching you walk around the ring during his stay. I'm familiar with the Big E, so can appreciate the fact that he was so attentive and not distracted. Congratulations Kodi :whoo: WTG!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Great job, Karen. I loved watching Kodi in obedience. I think it's the first video we've seen of him in this class. He was so cute sitting there watching you walk around the ring during his stay. I'm familiar with the Big E, so can appreciate the fact that he was so attentive and not distracted. Congratulations Kodi :whoo: WTG!


The only other time we've tried the Big-E, (about a year ago) he ran out of the ring between exercises... Not something that is typical for him. But it was his first time at a trial within a BIG multi-ring dog show. Also, since then, we've done a tremendous amount of work on personal play. I think you can see how well it has worked in the way he interacts with me between exercises.


----------



## Newbie (Jun 29, 2014)

Congrats to you and Kodi ! :whoo:


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

GO Kodi!!!! Oh and Karen too...LOL, congratulations! I love watching you guys. I didn't have my volume on but were you doing "touch" commands when walking from one station to the other when Kodi was jumping and touching your hand or was he just doing that himself? It's actually a great way to keep their attention when going from one place to another and I hadn't thought about that. I do "touches" a lot in class when we need to wait for our turn or Tim gets restless and rambunctious. Surprisingly Mae is really good about waiting and will just lay down, but I think Tim is a more anxious dog so doing "something" keeps his mind off whatever he worries about.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> GO Kodi!!!! Oh and Karen too...LOL, congratulations! I love watching you guys. I didn't have my volume on but were you doing "touch" commands when walking from one station to the other when Kodi was jumping and touching your hand or was he just doing that himself? It's actually a great way to keep their attention when going from one place to another and I hadn't thought about that. I do "touches" a lot in class when we need to wait for our turn or Tim gets restless and rambunctious. Surprisingly Mae is really good about waiting and will just lay down, but I think Tim is a more anxious dog so doing "something" keeps his mind off whatever he worries about.


This is one of the "Personal Play" routines we developed, working with Denise Fenzi. GREAT in the ring, when food isn't available as a motivator! Another one I use is to send him through my legs in a figure-8 pattern. That one is very successful if he's feeling stressed at all. If he's stressed, he won't jump up for me. I don't use a verbal for the "jump up and touch", though I do for hand touches to keep him busy outside the ring, in the vet's office, etc. In the ring, as you can see, he's got good, heads-up heeling, so all I need to do is put my hand out at a level he can reach, and he knows that's the cue to jump up. In his case, hand signals are MUCH more effective than verbals, especially in any stressful situation.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

He was amazing!! You two have worked so hard. Congratulations!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats! Always joy to watch Kodi


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Brilliant and so great to watch. 

Just as observation there are a couple of differences compared to what we do over here. Here we are taught that dogs always heel on the right. Also we learn a move called "Left about turn" (although if heeling on the right then I suppose the equivalent would be a right about turn). This is where you turn into the dog and head in the opposite direction; the dog has to then come around behind you to resume the correct heeling position. Charlie gets this when he's on the lead but we're still learning good off-lead heeling (I think I make more mistakes than he does )


----------



## Newbie (Jun 29, 2014)

Ruthiec said:


> Brilliant and so great to watch.
> 
> Just as observation there are a couple of differences compared to what we do over here. Here we are taught that dogs always heel on the right.


Very interesting! I was wondering why the standard is to have the dog heel on the left and from reading I generally saw it was because most people are right handed and it leaves that hand free for them.

I originally thought it would be due to walking dogs and wanting to keep them away from the oncoming cars. In the US that would mean since we walk facing traffic it would be on the left. Since in Australia you drive on the left, perhaps heeling to the right makes sense for that reason.

Off I go to see the standard side by country to test this theory! Too much time on my hands this morning.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruthiec said:


> Brilliant and so great to watch.
> 
> Just as observation there are a couple of differences compared to what we do over here. Here we are taught that dogs always heel on the right. Also we learn a move called "Left about turn" (although if heeling on the right then I suppose the equivalent would be a right about turn). This is where you turn into the dog and head in the opposite direction; the dog has to then come around behind you to resume the correct heeling position. Charlie gets this when he's on the lead but we're still learning good off-lead heeling (I think I make more mistakes than he does )


Here we always heel on the left in formal (competition) heeling (the difference must be becuase you're "upside down ound.

While this is the only acceptable about turn in formal obedience, we do three different "about turns" in rally. The first is "About turn right", which is the same as the formal obedience "About turn". We have "About U turn", where you turn into the dog, and, done well, the dog remains at your side and backs into position. Finally, we have, "Left about turn" where the handler turns left (toward the dog) and the dog turns right (around the handler) so that you end up side by side again, facing in the other direction.

In CDSP obedience, (which is another type of formal obedience) you can do either a regular about turn or an about U turn. It's the handler's choice. This can be useful if you think you're going to lose your dog's attention on the U-turn, and have them either go wide, or lose them altogether. The disadvantage is that the dog has to rally understand it, or you can end up tripping over them!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Newbie said:


> Very interesting! I was wondering why the standard is to have the dog heel on the left and from reading I generally saw it was because most people are right handed and it leaves that hand free for them.
> 
> I originally thought it would be due to walking dogs and wanting to keep them away from the oncoming cars. In the US that would mean since we walk facing traffic it would be on the left. Since in Australia you drive on the left, perhaps heeling to the right makes sense for that reason.
> 
> Off I go to see the standard side by country to test this theory! Too much time on my hands this morning.


I'm pretty sure that they heel on the left in Europe, including GB. Some sidedness things in animal handling come from very old traditions, which came from old utilitarian purposes. For instance, you mount a horse from the left, because in the old days, your sword would be on your left hip. If you had to swing your left leg over, you'd get all tangled up in your sword.

If I had to guess, heeling on the left may have come from hunting, where you would carry your shot gun on the right. (And remember, until the last two or three generations, even lefties were MADE to learn to do things with their right hand)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruthiec said:


> Brilliant and so great to watch.
> 
> Just as observation there are a couple of differences compared to what we do over here. Here we are taught that dogs always heel on the right. Also we learn a move called "Left about turn" (although if heeling on the right then I suppose the equivalent would be a right about turn). This is where you turn into the dog and head in the opposite direction; the dog has to then come around behind you to resume the correct heeling position. Charlie gets this when he's on the lead but we're still learning good off-lead heeling (I think I make more mistakes than he does )


OK, now I'm really confused. I just was poking around the internet trying to find out why dogs in Australia would be taught to heel on the right. (you are in Australia, right?) I kept coming up with photos of dogs heeling on the left. So then I went to the obedience trial website, and the rules say dogs are to heel on the left!:

http://www.ankc.org.au/Rules.aspx

(page 10)


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Boy was I having a senior moment last night. Karen you are absolutely right. Now that I'm actually standing with Charlie next to me, of course he's always on my left. So sorry.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruthiec said:


> Boy was I having a senior moment last night. Karen you are absolutely right. Now that I'm actually standing with Charlie next to me, of course he's always on my left. So sorry.


You were just talking about being on HIS right!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Yea Kodi

Hip Hip Hurray

Kodi, Kodi, he's our boy, he's K. Randall's pride and joy!!!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> Yea Kodi
> 
> Hip Hip Hurray
> 
> Kodi, Kodi, he's our boy, he's K. Randall's pride and joy!!!!!!


----------

